# Let's solve this once and for all! ZYZZ



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

*Who on this site is actually a fan of Zyzz for whatever reason?*​
Yes 7047.62%No7752.38%


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Who on this site is actually a fan of Zyzz for whatever reason?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

IN!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

In before Milky!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Never heard of him til I joined this site.

Not a fanboy either.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh I dont mind him. People just dont like the 1223243445235435634 threads regarding Zyzz.

He had a sick physique and everyone wants to have something similar now, except me


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Well to be honest I was never into their music but will admit that they did have mighty impressive beards. Where are Zz nowadays?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

the guy had a good physique but i aint a fan, i'm starting to hate the guy coz of all these threads about him.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

TBF I don't think people hate on him, it's just his arrogant attitude that made him look like a tool!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

If people want to idolise a drug abuser that put himself 6 feet under by the time he was 22 then more fool them.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> If people want to idolise a drug abuser that put himself 6 feet under by the time he was 22 then more fool them.


Drug abuser? You're on a body building forum, did you watch him inject and the doses he took? .. Also he died from an undiagnosed heart condition according to the news.

"An autopsy revealed a previously undiagnosed congenital heart defect."


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Not a body building physique & came across as a complete pillock, so no, not a fan.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Most people get the physique to either score more pussy or look hench and intimidating, basically they care how people percieve them and feel judged. Many will spout the crap "oh no I do it for myself blah blah" in most cases... Utter bollocks. People who do it to get noticed or score pussy (like Zyzz) are normally vain ****s... Those people p1ss me off because their fake.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never knew him,not bothered,but soppy piccs can be annoying as up too much.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Not a fan. Not because I dont like the guy, to be fair never knew him so cant comment. I do admire anyone can who can get in that shape tho.

Think the hatred for him on here comes from the endless barrage of useless spam containing his image, and the hope it will wind people up.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

How one person can cause this much controversy is fxcking beyond me!!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i dont see the big deal. he had good genetic shape, low fat, well hes very young and they said he was on lot of clen etc, but what 13 stone at 6ft? not much there....


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I genuinely don't understand what all the fuss is about the guy or why threads keep popping up. I had never heard of him until a couple of weeks ago so neither like or dislike him. He had a good physique, but what was else did he do? Why do people care so much about some random bloke from the internet?


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

lol never seen a video that gives off such a level of arrogance and conceitedness as this one


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> lol never seen a video that gives off such a level of arrogance and conceitedness as this one


LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Guy was a tw4t but the fact that ppl got annoyed from zyzz threads made me chuckle


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Did my swede in that did,kept neggin him and he back,however it did not effect me lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL why wasn't I notified about this thread? I think the guy was a legend, let's be honest I doubt many on this site will be known around the world for their gym work.. Just that was a achievement and he was only 22!

Yeah he does come across as an arrogant cnut but that's the humour of it.. Some people just need to get a sense of humour or just avoid his material. Some of you guys can diet to extreme lengths but can't manage to ignore an Internet thread?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> LOL why wasn't I notified about this thread? I think the guy was a legend, let's be honest I doubt many on this site will be known around the world for their gym work.. Just that was a achievement and he was only 22!


Wtf?

You're dead! er banned


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't see the reason why it's such a problem talking about a bodybuilder on a bodybuilder forum and funily enough I bet I get blamed for this thread to :lol:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

dont know who the fcuk he is, lip pouting champ????


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> lol never seen a video that gives off such a level of arrogance and conceitedness as this one


hahhahahahahhahaha



SkInHeAd said:


> dont know who the fcuk he is, lip pouting champ????


Yeah


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope not a fan of a vain arrogant tit with a stupid haircut.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Can I call for an instant ban and thread deletion for anyone starting a Zyzz thread.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just look at the comments on the YouTube vid, serious love for zyzz going on!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Zyzz* was an

Australian bodybuilder,

internet celebrity,

personal trainer,

model,

part-time stripper

who established a cult following after posting multiple videos of himself on YouTube, starting in 2007. Prior to his death in August 2011, he was to graduate from the University of Western Sydney, with a degree in business and commerce.

Prior to his death, Shavershian had his own protein label, "Protein of the Gods", released in June 2011 ; a clothing line and on 17 May 2011, Shavershian published a 66-page book, entitled Zyzz's Bodybuilding Bible, based on a compilation of bodybuilding knowledge he acquired over the four years of training.

Shavershian's Facebook fan page had a following of 60,000 fans prior to his death. In April 2012, The Daily Telegraph took note that his fan page, which now has over 230,000 fans, still continues to attract a large following, nearly a year after his death.

*Now:*

Who else on this forum had managed to do as much (and in so little time) ? Nobody.

Who else in any cities of England had managed to do that much (and in so little time) ? Nobody.

Who else in any cities in the world had managed to do that much (and in so little time) ? Nobody.

Yes *Zyzz* wasNOT a random bloke. He proved to himself and hundred of thousands that he had reached success by being:

1) arrogant

2) self absorbed

3) motivated

And yes he could be arrogant because he could get away with being arrogant!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

If you put it that way. My god he's my hero...


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

The thing is (dare I say it) he probably inspired More people to get into bodybuilding than the likes of jay cutler, Kai ect... Which IMO can only be good for the sport and to live a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Drug abuser? You're on a body building forum, did you watch him inject and the doses he took? .. Also he died from an undiagnosed heart condition according to the news.
> 
> "An autopsy revealed a previously undiagnosed congenital heart defect."


He said himself that he took 150mg of prop and 75mg tren so yea i do know the doses he took BUT, It's not the juice I'm referring to, it's hammering clen, t3, dnp and no doubt orals like anavar etc on top of coke and booze....NOT a good example for the younger generation.

If you got chd then bad luck but I'm pretty sure I read in the news when it happened that his mum was a cardiologist and his family had a history of heart problems. Should have been checked out given the history and known side effects of the PEDs.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

gymgym said:


> And yes he could be arrogant because he could get away with being arrogant!


I find arrogance a very ugly trait...so

In my view and lots of people views he didn't get away with it. He would have been liked by far more people without that large ugly overriding trait.

+ I agree due to the drug abuse (and arrogance) not a role model for the young.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Steuk said:


>


Lol...it's the Zyzz lovers they cant help it...and I can't keep in the hate any longer :grin:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

GunnaGetBig said:


> He said himself that he took 150mg of prop and 75mg tren so yea i do know the doses he took BUT, It's not the juice I'm referring to, it's hammering clen, t3, dnp and no doubt orals like anavar etc on top of coke and booze....NOT a good example for the younger generation.
> 
> If you got chd then bad luck but I'm pretty sure I read in the news when it happened that his mum was a cardiologist and his family had a history of heart problems. Should have been checked out given the history and known side effects of the PEDs.


Mate anyone who does drugs is a bad example regardless of dosage, type etc. I don't think any parent would encourage their kids to do them.. I know a few people on this forum who abuse AAS and other drugs a lot worse than Zyzz did.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I no yzyyz is dead. But my opinion is and has always been that he was a fool 

This is the person we speek of right?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> I no yzyyz is dead. But my opinion is and has always been that he was a fool
> 
> This is the person we speek of right?


No that's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatima_Whitbread

You're looking for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aziz_Shavershian


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gymgym said:


> Who else on this forum had managed to do as much (and in so little time) ? Nobody.
> 
> Who else in any cities of England had managed to do that much (and in so little time) ? Nobody.
> 
> ...


Total bollox spouted by all his sad little worshippers and the last line has to be the biggest peice of stupidity l have read.

I would dearly love to have seen him on his own in Salford / Moss-side or umpteen other areas being so aroggant, and getting out in one peice.

He fell lucky by getting some sad fu*kers on Youtube to fall for his s*it, simple as, same as that bird who sang that Friday song.






She was an internet phenonenum wasnt she ?

I also get sick of the self same pricks spouting the word " jealousy " when someone isnt a " worshipper " it just shows the maturity of his so called fanbase.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Fat said:


> No that's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatima_Whitbread
> 
> You're looking for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aziz_Shavershian


 :lol: looks like the troll got trolled


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

This is for you fanboys:










Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Total bollox spouted by all his sad little worshippers and the last line has to be the biggest peice of stupidity l have read.
> 
> I would dearly love to have seen him on his own in Salford / Moss-side or umpteen other areas being so aroggant, and getting out in one peice.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

"get shredded, or die trying"

He certainly did lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Arrogant cnut. Not a fan.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im mutual tbh. Not an influence to me, so im probably more no than yes.

I can understand what he's done etc. But not my kind of thing if im honest, each to their own of course


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Not a fan believe his physique wasnt anything special. He was tiny!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Not a fan, I will say he did get into incredible condition right near the end. His level of arrogance can be quite fun to watch though, it's mind blowing.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Had never heard of him before all the posts-good body, but come across as a vain cuunt who would suck his own d1ck -don't get all the hero worship.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

defo a fan... not for any other reasons just for motivation.. i can relate to him being skinny cvnt wanted to get bigger... thats it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Surely at least one of his " fans " would have started a forum in his honour.

I mean he really was and still is loved by so many... they must have some where they can all chat.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

yawn... whats this thread about again?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brilliant physique so hats off to him for achieving that . never heard or read anything he's said so def not a fanboy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Had never heard of him before all the posts-good body, but come across as a vain cuunt *who would suck his own d1ck* -don't get all the hero worship.


lucky cvnt


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Think Im missing something as dont believe he had brilliant physique at all.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Think Im missing something as dont believe he had brilliant physique at all.


Mate he was 100kg at 6% bodyfat? 22 years old.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate take a look on the UK amateur bodybuilding circuit competing every week and you will see juniors in better condition. Id say he was in good condition wouldnt say brilliant sorry. To me he was just a guy with low muscle mass and low body fat!!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Look at all the haters on this thread!

Most of you are fat middled aged men who are obviously jelly!

(No this isn't a troll post)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasp said:


> Look at all the haters on this thread!
> 
> Most of you are fat middled aged men who are obviously jelly!
> 
> (No this isn't a troll post)


And that is exactly why l get sick of all this bullsh*t.

You dont know me from Adam so who are you to say l am jealous of him ?

Tell me what has he got / had for me to be jealous of ?

I had a decent body at 22, l wasnt an arrogant self loving pr**k tho.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate Im not middle aged man with belly take a look at my avi and that was april 2011. Fat in what Ive seen of him he looks no where near 15stone 7lbs mate more like 13stone max Im not saying he was but doesnt look 15stone by a mile how tall was he


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Look at all the haters on this thread!
> 
> Most of you are fat middled aged men who are obviously jelly!
> 
> (*No this isn't a troll post*)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Look at all the haters on this thread!
> 
> Most of you are fat middled aged men who are obviously jelly!
> 
> (No this isn't a troll post)


Look at all the worshipers on this thread!

Most of you are skinny, juvenile children who still have posters on your bedroom walls!

PS I'm not a hater and I don't worship anybody


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Milky Id like your post mate but for some reason I cant. Everyone saying how good he was take a look in the UK at some of our up and coming lads get behind some of our home grown lads!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fat said:


> Mate he was 100kg at 6% bodyfat? 22 years old.


his weight/height goes up and bf comes down with every thread thats made, was he no 4'5 50kg when he died?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

War again ! lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Rottee said:


> Mate Im not middle aged man with belly take a look at my avi and that was april 2011. Fat in what Ive seen of him he looks no where near 15stone 7lbs mate more like 13stone max Im not saying he was but doesnt look 15stone by a mile how tall was he


I said 'Most'


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

regardless of the shape/ age of people commenting on this thread, the guy is a complete tool!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Milky Id like your post mate but for some reason I cant. Everyone saying how good he was take a look in the UK at some of our up and coming lads get behind some of our home grown lads!!


Mate l admire ANYONE who can get into decent shape, l am just so pig fu*king sick of hearing about this ku*t words fail me.

The constant accusations of being " jealous " of him, this is a forum of grown men alledgedly, why the fu8k we anyone be jealous if him.

Perhaps he should be jealous of me, 3 beautiful children, a beautiful wife...... he will never have those things will he.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i actually knew nothing about him before this morning so just found out he didn't compete?! why the fuk we relating him to bodybuilding lol?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What about him for a role Model fir younger ppl??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasp said:


> I said 'Most'


Lets see a pic of you then.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Janik cause people are saying he had an amazing physique he had an unbelievable physique. I said if you wasnt to see amazing physiques and brilliant physiques take a look at the UK junior amateurs. He no where near had a amazing or brilliant physique. All he had was a little muscle and low body fat.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> What about him for a role Model fir younger ppl??


 skinny cnut:lol:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I am


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

although he comes across as a bit of a cock im sure if any of us could play the fool and earn money from it enabling us to spend our time in the gym and with family instead of doing the 9-5 BS 5 days a week then i know i would .

granted he came across as a bell end but he got what he wanted ...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

cockyness (sarcastic or real) or even just confidence really ****es off insecure people

jealousy is a hard emotion to deal with it so most people transmute it to hate and anger instead

its obvious why some hate him rather than just not pay attention / ignore / stay in non-zyzz threads


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

FFS talk about someone being more annoying dead rather than alive, and I thought Jesus was bad!?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> FFS talk about someone being more annoying dead rather than alive, and I thought Jesus was bad!?


Same bloke mate.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> FFS talk about someone being more annoying dead rather than alive, and I thought Jesus was bad!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> cockyness (sarcastic or real) or even just confidence really ****es off insecure people
> 
> jealousy is a hard emotion to deal with it so most people transmute it to hate and anger instead
> 
> its obvious why some hate him rather than just not pay attention / ignore / stay in non-zyzz threads


There you go again spouting the usual sh*te about jealousy etc....

So people who dont like the arrogant pr**k are insecure as well.

Trust me and plenty of people on here who have met me / know me will vouch l am far from insecure.

And why the fu*k should people stay out of these threads when you " worshippers " spam up everyone else's threads with his crap.

Like l say surely to all that is holy he must have his own forum you can all fu*k off too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> There you go again spouting the usual sh*te about jealousy etc....
> 
> So people who dont like the arrogant pr**k are insecure as well.
> 
> ...


BB.com


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l admire ANYONE who can get into decent shape, l am just so pig fu*king sick of hearing about this ku*t words fail me.
> 
> The constant accusations of being " jealous " of him, this is a forum of grown men alledgedly, why the fu8k we anyone be jealous if him.
> 
> *Perhaps he should be jealous of me, 3 beautiful children, a beautiful wife...... he will never have those things will he*.


No need for that, makes you sound incredibly bitter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marc2001dj said:


> No need for that, makes you sound incredibly bitter.


Hey l get accused of being jealous of him often enough, whats fair is fair.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont really get it. He was in good nick. Fair play to him but I dont see why people are obsessed with him. There are loads of guys in the world that are in better shape and present themselves better as person then he did. Why is he so special? I didnt even know who he was till I joined UKM and all these threads where put up.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Im not a hater I dont hate him dont or didnt know him just dont concider him to have an amazing or brilliant physique and Im not way jealous LOL.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Big-bear the only thing I can think is the dead thing. You get that with some people they get more of a following when there dead than they ever did when alive. As you say much better physiques out there people have just got to take a look.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

First time poster and never heard of him just on muscle chat other day . Young bloke to die at 22 tho


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sick to death of threads like this. To all you little fan boys it not bout being jealous of him. (i personaly think he Had a great body) It's about bein sick to fuking death of people making threads of him asking "zyzz do you want his body, yes or no" fuk off there must of been about 100 of these threads made last month alone. We've had a nice zyzz free fourm for a while now. And now there's another thread asking the same questions as the previous 100+ threads


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> There you go again spouting the usual sh*te about jealousy etc....
> 
> So people who dont like the arrogant pr**k are insecure as well.
> 
> ...


Why does it bother you so much?



Steuk said:


> I'm sick to death of threads like this. To all you little fan boys it not bout being jealous of him. (i personaly think he Had a great body) It's about bein sick to fuking death of people making threads of him asking "zyzz do you want his body, yes or no" fuk off there must of been about 100 of these threads made last month alone. We've had a nice zyzz free fourm for a while now. And now there's another thread asking the same questions as the previous 100+ threads


Just accept that some members like him? I understand if the same guys are making the threads but it's not...


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess it cant hurt to throw my 2 cents in.

I personally like zyzz. I think he had a great physique and a great outlook on life. I admire him for doing what he wanted and living his life the way he wanted to.

However i would NOT go around posting non stop fan boy stuff about him. it isnt necessary. that is just as bad as jehovas witnesses who love god and everything god does coming to my door and banging on about him all day. fine talk about zyzz with other people who like zyzz but no need to shove it in people faces like those god damn religious people do.

In regards to the jealousy thing i dont for a second think that Milky and co are jealous of zyzz. i personally think that the fanboys are jealous of him. they desperately want his lifestyle, physique and basically are jealous of everything that he did that they only aspire or dream of doing. people who dont give a **** about him arent jealous.

and thats not a dig at fanboys as generally im jealous of all that zyzz got to do in his life and i try to emulate some of his philosophies on having fun and generally not taking life too seriously.

Im pretty sure i just single handedly solved this debate so let that be the end of it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Steuk said:


> I'm sick to death of threads like this. To all you little fan boys it not bout being jealous of him. (i personaly think he Had a great body) It's about bein sick to fuking death of people making threads of him asking "zyzz do you want his body, yes or no" fuk off there must of been about 100 of these threads made last month alone. We've had a nice zyzz free fourm for a while now. And now there's another thread asking the same questions as the previous 100+ threads


you mad brah ?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I think AC could actually be Zyzz take a look at his avi and his name is letters!!!!! AC are Zyzz?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rottee said:


> I think AC could actually be Zyzz take a look at his avi and his name is letters!!!!! AC are Zyzz?


 :clap: well done sherlock :wacko:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Rottee said:


> I think AC could actually be Zyzz take a look at his avi and his name is letters!!!!! AC are Zyzz?


ive just scribbled all of the people off my 'favourite people list' and written your name 10 times.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

I think he's funny as fcuk in his youtube vids..

Loved all the pussy he must have had the lucky kent.

Was bait unsure of all his buddies copying him though and filming his every move, abit gay like!

I admire him for inspiring youth around the world, and he looked like he enjoyed everyday of his short life!

If i didn't have kids id probably wish i could be more like him.

Cocckyness,, arrogance doesn't bother me, as I have a similar persona.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

but no i am not zyzz. and if i was people would be far less admiring of him when they find out how few girls i actually get with lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Have some respect people, This is somone thats passed away and all you can talk about is if you like him or not, Nobody new him so dont judge...Grow up!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> What about him for a role Model fir younger ppl??


I detest xyzzy and his attitude and the loser worshippers, but given a choice of physique I would choose the scumbags and never this one! But the face would have to be pulled off or I'd have to keep punching myself


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Milky said:


> I would dearly love to have seen him on his own in Salford / Moss-side or umpteen other areas being so aroggant, and getting out in one peice.


Haha ,wont comment on the rest of the thread but the above couldn't be truer (no im not bumming Milky)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally, I think it's concerning how many 'straight' guys in here spend so long creaming over him


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Personally, I think it's concerning how many 'straight' guys in here spend so long creaming over him


I know!! they should definitely be creaming over hugh jackman instead. nobody has any taste round here.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Just accept that some members like him? I understand if the same guys are making the threads but it's not...


Becuase as l keep telling you other members are sick of seeing it.

You worshippers are like any other cult, someone doubts your beliefs or you idol and you feel the need to convert them, if you cant convert them then there is something " wrong " with them for being non believers...

I saw a lad in a show couple of yrs back, Jon Mark Wardell IIRC, l have far more admiration for him at 19, really nice kid too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pez1206 said:


> Haha ,wont comment on the rest of the thread but the above couldn't be truer (no im not bumming Milky)


Yeah l can just imagine him stood outside a club in Salford mate, top off, fonding the best lighting and BANG, good night Vienna...

:lol:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Them white teeth would be all over the floor!! Ive got to give him that he did have a good set of white teeth.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to love him but since he died I've found someone else who says cvnt a lot on YouTube. RIP my sweet prince


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky would u ban me if I changed my sig to 'milky is jealous of zyzz'


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> lol never seen a video that gives off such a level of arrogance and conceitedness as this one


Im really glad you posted that! It's finally made me dislike him! I've always opted out of threads to do with him really as I did think he had a great lean body but....to go on a camera picking up a girl who can't have been more than 8 stone(if that) is really seriously pathetic. There was obviously a large group of sheep following him around and that's also sad. He basically was just quite sad, which is very sad!

That being said he is dead now and hopefully is enjoying flexing his 'guns' wherever he may be!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ Does anyone else think the bird in that video aint all that? My ex was miles hotter and she was faily average.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> ^^^ Does anyone else think the bird in that video aint all that? My ex was miles hotter and she was faily average.


Drillable


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Total bollox spouted by all his sad little worshippers and the last line has to be the biggest peice of stupidity l have read.


lol

And yet that's the truth.. He was arrogant 'cose he was F well balanced and good looking and literally saying "Fawck off to all the haters, look at me! I am who I am and achieved that much yet!"

*Priceless*

Now watch how his arrogance paid off.

And enjoy the girls while u at it


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fat said:


> Mate he was 100kg at 6% bodyfat? 22 years old.


100kg is 220lbs HA what a load of BS... Arnold competed at around 230lbs at 6ft or 6ft 1 and you are trying to say that fart weighed only 10lbs less than Arnie in his prime ha. You couldn't make this $hit up. Little secret for you mate, don't believe everything you are told on the internet lol. 190 lbs at the very most.

BTW I'm not a fan of his. He's nothing but a pile of bones and dust now, do his fans still wanna be like him


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> And yet that's the truth.. He was arrogant 'cose he was F well balanced and good looking and literally saying "Fawck off to all the haters, look at me! I am who I am and achieved that much yet!"
> 
> ...


His arrogance paid off by killing him didn't it or did I miss something?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I heard he couldn't fcuk a bird in a room with mirrors because he shot his muck as soon as he caught a glimpse of himself. Is that true?


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Drillable


Oh yeah, dont get me wrong.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I used to love him but since he died I've found someone else who says cvnt a lot on YouTube. RIP my sweet prince


Can you post some links Ash?

I'm also a fan of the word.

Thanks.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> And yet that's the truth.. He was arrogant 'cose he was F well balanced and good looking and literally saying "Fawck off to all the haters, look at me! I am who I am and achieved that much yet!"
> 
> ...


There's nothing good about that video! It's just sad!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Can you post some links Ash?
> 
> I'm also a fan of the word.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry but I can't, everyone will end up liking him then and he won't be cool any more


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> And yet that's the truth.. He was arrogant 'cose he was F well balanced and good looking and literally saying "Fawck off to all the haters, look at me! I am who I am and achieved that much yet!"
> 
> ...


Definitely priceless mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I like him, i've spoke to him once when he was alive and he said he's simply an actor who is enjoying life and making a living in the process, Zyzz was his alter ego and he liked inspiring young lads to get in shape. I can see why people get jealous though, i mean lets face it 90% of men don't bum hot girls in their spare time


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> His arrogance paid off by killing him didn't it or did I miss something?


An autopsy revealed a previously undiagnosed congenital heart defect. His family stated he had shown several minor symptoms in the few months leading up to August, including high blood pressure and occasional shortness of breath. He had a family history of heart problems.

So yes drugs abuse surely didnt help into his death. But that's a different matter since given his medical conditions prior to his death.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashes to ashes

Zyzz to sizzle

Come on boys this sh1t

Makes me grizzle

One more thread,

We know his dead,

No need to see his pouty face,

Now his gone let's move on

and support our lads on uk-m.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

For everyone that hates Zyzz - why did you open this thread? If he really annoys you then it clearly states in the thread title its about him?

There are members of this forum I don't like so much, but I don't go into their journals and start hating...


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

gymgym said:


> he was F well balanced and *good looking*


Ahhhhhh a man crush.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

gymgym said:


> he was F well balanced and *good looking*


Ahhhhhh a man crush.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gymgym said:


> An autopsy revealed a previously undiagnosed congenital heart defect. His family stated he had shown several minor symptoms in the few months leading up to August, including high blood pressure and occasional shortness of breath. He had a family history of heart problems.
> 
> So yes drugs abuse surely didnt help into his death. But that's a different matter since given his medical conditions prior to his death.


In a nutshell yes then


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tiny compared to who?

He was never on stage competing, he Inspired the teens as they could relate to him, not just in physique but also in style.

Not many guys young want too have that potato skin head look all bloated. He made the sport look trendy so hats off for that.

Personality wise it was for the cam, you think he would walk around posing in super markets , middle of the roads if he wasn't being videod?? Come on lads it was for show and you lot are attacking him for that. He wouldn't have mates other wise.

He's did alot for his age and says something if he's still gaining fans after his death? Andreas muntzer, British bull dog etc etc don't see these guys still being talked today?


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

Entertaining in life & in death .. if you got it you got it! love him or hate him im sure it will just fuel the Zyzz flame longer & longer because the lovers wont let it go and funnily enough he haters just cant let it go either ... go figure lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Tiny compared to who?
> 
> He was never on stage competing, he Inspired the teens as they could relate to him, not just in physique but also in style.
> 
> ...


Mate theres no getting through to the haters lol


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

He has left a legacy with new fans everyday. What is wrong with inspiring the young generation to go & lift & watch their B.F % instead of sitting on a play station all day eating Pizza?. UK-M is not just about hardcore body building, it's about all levels & classes from Novice to pro, light weight to heavy weight & fitness model classes to Ronnie Coleman style.

I should imagine we have athletes on here that resistance train as only a small part of their regime who compete track & field such as tri-athletes runners/sprinters etc.

The only thing I never liked about Zyzz was his daft haircut, & I looked past his childish arrogance which was more of a joke than serious. Looks like over half are fans on here & I bet you anything he had a better physique than 3/4's on here now.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

In.

Forever Mirin.

(no ****)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

didnt want to post in another one of these threads but i wanna put my point across

I can see both sides; i think the lads who dont like him dont understand that he was an actor and a buiness man/marketing which he did very well as he managed to get a fairly large following in a short space of time = money

I think most people dont hate the fella himself (how could they, they dont know him/will never now) but hate all the phaggots making countless worship threads lol

The people who like him (or fancy him in fats case) have reason to. Theres lots of people who make threads about certain bodybuilders all the time/have profile pics of bodybuilders/compare themselves/use quotes from them... in a logical sense theres no reason not to have zyzz or any other **** as this role model..if you think 'oh but he loved himself/arrogant' then you've fallen for his character he made up, which conqsquently made him lots of money (apprently)

Im impartial, he's a role model for young people to get off their ass and lift, but some kids believe his character and think that everything he does in videos is the way to live and consquently becoming annoying bellends who arent acting, but trying to do it every second of every day lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How tall was zyzz?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> In a nutshell yes then


In a nutshell huh.. NO.

He couldnt be aware of his medical conditions prior to his death therefore he just abused drugs like most people in this forum do or did or will do. Nothing different with Zyzz whatsoever.

So his arrogance is not directly or even remotely related to his death.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fatstuff said:


> How tall was zyzz?


6' 3" i think


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Im mirin....


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How tall was zyzz?


6'1 but else where u could read 6'1 and 1/2


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> How tall was zyzz?


Aziz Shavershian, Height 6' 2" (1.87 m)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> 6' 3" i think


He does look a bit lurch like I reckon


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Aziz Shavershian, Height 6' 2" (1.87 m)


Hmm I read 6'1 on the Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia..


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> 6' 3" i think


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Sorry but I'm not even sure who the guy is. Is he a IFBB pro and has he ever won a bodybuilding comp ???/


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

JKDRob said:


>

















Here mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

another 30 seconds of my life wasted!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Sorry but I'm not even sure who the guy is. Is he a IFBB pro and has he ever won a bodybuilding comp ???/


Q. Who is Zyzz?

A. Zyzz is not a person. Zyzz is merely a personification of a way of life.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Along with Greg Plitt hes my main inspiration, fantastic physiques, I can see why people dislike zyzz online personality because he can come across as a idiot but that was just his persona, However dont see why people HATE him he is one of the biggest inspirations this last years for so many people to get in good shape and hit the gym!

At the end of the day he gave me the confidence to not care what people think or listen to sh1t talking cvnts.. live YOUR life.. let the haters hate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gymgym said:


> In a nutshell huh.. NO.
> 
> He couldnt be aware of his medical conditions prior to his death therefore he just abused drugs like most people in this forum do or did or will do. Nothing different with Zyzz whatsoever.
> 
> So his arrogance is not directly or even remotely related to his death.


ah sorry, my mistake. guess taking loads of narcotics while on a cocktail of gear isnt arrogant and asking for trouble. no probs


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

all this is a bit ridiculous that said that would be my ideal physique


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> ah sorry, my mistake. guess taking loads of narcotics while on a cocktail of gear isnt arrogant and asking for trouble. no probs


Have you seen the "Drinking alcohol on a cycle, should it be done or not." thread?

a few answers lol;



Raptor said:


> I had a bottle of vodka last night in 3 hours, no bother





wee-chris said:


> few lines of coke to give you a kick before you work out, then a bit meow meow to keep the fat off


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i never heard of him untill he was dead. oh well.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Was he the real life 'dereck zoolander'?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> Have you seen the "Drinking alcohol on a cycle, should it be done or not." thread?
> 
> a few answers lol;
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I dont need to, I do it myself, that wasnt the point though was it?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont know much about the guy, only more once he died, considering every thread of his gets so much attention he must have done something right, so fair do's to the lad


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ah sorry, my mistake. guess taking loads of narcotics while on a cocktail of gear isnt arrogant and asking for trouble. no probs


You are right about mixing narcotics while on gear but the guy enjoyed life and surely wouldnt have acted the same way if he had known of his medical conditions.

There's nothing arrogant about gearing. We all do. There's nothing arrogant about narcotics, many on here have tried. Do that make them arrogant ? No. Again this goes into the context of Zyzz being unaware of his medical conditions.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the 'blue steel' look. Never gets old


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

gymgym said:


> You are right about mixing narcotics while on gear but the guy enjoyed life...


I'm sure he enjoyed gasping for breath in a dirty Thai sauna, what a donut.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gymgym said:


> You are right about mixing narcotics while on gear but the guy enjoyed life and surely wouldnt have acted the same way if he had known of his medical conditions.
> 
> There's nothing arrogant about gearing. We all do. There's nothing arrogant about narcotics, many on here have tried. Do that make them arrogant ? No. Again this goes into the context of Zyzz being unaware of his medical conditions.


knowingly mixing large amounts of them when its widely accepted its not a great idea is pretty arrogant in my opinion


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ck zyzz


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ck a zyzz thread


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I may pop back in to remind you all that zyzz was a c*nt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

i have just done a straw poll in my gym amongst the lads training,

When asked " do you know who Zyzz is ? "

they all replied ...

*WHO ?????*


​


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> i have just done a straw poll in my gym amongst the lads training,
> 
> When asked " do you know who Zyzz is ? "
> 
> ...


Do they even know who David Cameron is? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> Do they even know who David Cameron is? :lol:


Yeah they said he was why they started training funny enough.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fat said:


> Q. Who is Zyzz?
> 
> A. Zyzz is not a person. Zyzz is merely a personification of a way of life.


 :spam:


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> Oh yeah, dont get me wrong.


Post a picture of your ex please because I find that girl he's with pretty amazing.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Steuk said:


> This is for you fanboys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just showing you that my penis would be inserted in her mouth if i was there.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

zyzz or jizz or whatever his name is looks no different than any young person working out. he looks no different to these guys.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Was he the real life 'dereck zoolander'?


And also king of the guidos... Lord of jersey shore?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

is it a person or a band or sum shat?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Simspin said:


> is it a person or a band or sum shat?


It is a person, a past king amongst men, it is a way of life, it is Zyzz.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah l can just imagine him stood outside a club in Salford mate, top off, fonding the best lighting and BANG, good night Vienna...
> 
> :lol:


Sorry Milky but this is just making that club look bad. Because someone is having a laugh there going to get banged, wow great place to hang out?

Doesn't that mean he's going to be beat up out of jealously, what else? He obviously isn't harming anyone or doing any wrong doing, how about banging the perv over the other side trying to take home more than drunk girls instead of the lad having fun?

You always seem against mindless violence bud.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> It is a person, a past king amongst men, it is a way of life, it is Zyzz.


im confused :confused1:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

jizzing is a way of life. zyzz was a waste of jizz.

this is a way of life my friend.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> Have you seen the "Drinking alcohol on a cycle, should it be done or not." thread?
> 
> a few answers lol;
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Fat, stop posting stuff I agree with, it doesn't feel right


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes

47 50.00%

No

47 50.00%

Looks like this is a Zyzz friendly zone then :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Sorry Milky but this is just making that club look bad. Because someone is having a laugh there going to get banged, wow great place to hang out?
> 
> Doesn't that mean he's going to be beat up out of jealously, what else? He obviously isn't harming anyone or doing any wrong doing, how about banging the perv over the other side trying to take home more than drunk girls instead of the lad having fun?
> 
> You always seem against mindless violence bud.


What l am getting at is would he bring his arrogance somewhere he wasnt " worshipped " and be as arrogant ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

23# posts for FAT to appear fooking hell bruv letting Zyzzz down like that cant be good for the fan club 

ANYhow as were putting this in a once and for all thread, I just dont get it the guy was an out and out [email protected], Theres a million asain wannabe whatevers round here and thats probably wehy i cant stand him just another one of them pricks rolling thinking there more than they are.

What gets me more than the great nob himself is all the fan boys, get a life fellas be your own man dont emulate a complete fool, why anyone would want to be like him is beyond me.

Zyzzz should be pretty much a pile of smelly sludge by now, so forget him move on and stop posting ****e about the [email protected]


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> What l am getting at is would he bring his arrogance somewhere he wasnt " worshipped " and be as arrogant ?


In reality he would probably tone it down and people would go up to him have a chat and realise he's just another dude. And leave him be imo, he isn't a bad guy.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thinking of buying this for my gym, what do you think guys?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> In reality he would probably tone it down and people would go up to him have a chat and realise he's just another dude. And leave him be imo, he isn't a bad guy.


Said it a thousand times mate, l had no problem with him before the pathetic " worshipping " and trolling started on here.

its that and only that, that has made me hate the mere mention of his name...

Dont get me wrong l think anyone who worships / idolises anyone to the point of stalking is pathetic and needs help....


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i find his voice annoying and some of the **** he does is a bit sad, like his dancing etc but at the same time its funny and hes just enjoying himself and having a laugh.

at the end of the day hes made himself out to be arrogant and do silly things to make himself stand out from the normal, hence why he became popular and successful. do you really think if he was just another average person that didnt make himself stand out, that he would of been as succesful as he was? no he would of probably just been another nobody and no different to anyone else really


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

hes dead, theres only so much that can said about him since he had a shorrt innings, an this is a bb website predominately, so we like to talk about "built" guys u see, not someone with a bmi of 25 lol regardless of bf......p.s his legs were useless, thats where hes losing out on a lot of weight..........100kg at 6%? nah i strongly doubt it

arnold was 6"2 230ish at his last olympia where he was at his best and he was the same height so lol go figure


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

QUOTE=Fat;3105237]Thinking of buying this for my gym, what do you think guys?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Come on that's not even funny mg:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Come on that's not even funny mg:


Is he not dead then ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Is he not dead then ?


Zyzz cannot die, he is a way of life my friend.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Zyzz cannot die, he is a way of life my friend.


Get me a bucket....


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Fat said:


> Zyzz cannot die, he is a way of life my friend.


lol

Did you know simon cowell is hosting The Zyzz factor next year?

Zyzz in very general term means the unknown factor or the unexplainable thing which adds a certain value to that object, element or a person.

In relation to a person it is defined as the unexplainable element of a person's attractiveness or sexiness. This is more of a slang and is now part of the English Language (accepted into the Dictionary) as of 27th of April 2012.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just to remind you zyzz is a c*nt

be back in a bit


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

In my 20's (48) I was a fulltime sprinter. I had never used peds of any kind and by my mid 20's looked better than him.

I lived in so. California and I was nothing out of the ordinary. Nothing. Loads of people looked better than him. Just go to any beach over there and see for yourself.

Given all that, I must admit I am a fan ...

But only because he's dead.

Best thing he ever did. :cowboy:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

spike said:


> In my 20's (48) I was a fulltime sprinter. I had never used peds of any kind and by my mid 20's looked better than him.
> 
> I lived in so. California and I was nothing out of the ordinary. Nothing. Loads of people looked better than him. Just go to any beach over there and see for yourself.
> 
> ...


They didn't have the zyzz factor :/ you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

spike said:


> In my 20's (48) I was a fulltime sprinter. I had never used peds of any kind and by my mid 20's looked better than him.
> 
> I lived in so. California and I was nothing out of the ordinary. Nothing. Loads of people looked better than him. Just go to any beach over there and see for yourself.
> 
> ...


Thats worth 10,000 of my rep points all day long mate...

Respect..

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR, there is a member of this forum who IMO has a 10 x better phyisque, has probably been a bigger sexual deviant and is neither rude nor arrogant.

His name is Weeman for those who hadnt worked it out.

mite get him on Youtube, see if he can build up a following.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/zyzz_mirin_tshirt-235322963597177590


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> http://www.zazzle.co.uk/zyzz_mirin_tshirt-235322963597177590


nice t shirt, might get one


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've heard they are introducing a 'zyzz' pose as a tribute to him at next years Olympia


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I've heard they are introducing a 'zyzz' pose as a tribute to him at next years Olympia


Is it lay down with your arms crossed and your eyes closed ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Is it lay down with your arms crossed and your eyes closed ?


No mate, it's the classic zyzz pose, u must know it. There is talk of having a zyzz class as well but personally I think that's going too far.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> No mate, it's the classic zyzz pose, u must know it. There is talk of having a zyzz class as well but personally I think that's going too far.


That was Charles Clairemontes signature post IIRC,

Oh and your so full of sh*t words fail me....

:lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I've heard they are introducing a 'zyzz' pose as a tribute to him at next years Olympia


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> That was Charles Clairemontes signature post IIRC,
> 
> Oh and your so full of sh*t words fail me....
> 
> :lol:


No that's known as the 'zyzz' - Charles who??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Said it a thousand times mate, l had no problem with him before the pathetic " worshipping " and trolling started on here.
> 
> its that and only that, that has made me hate the mere mention of his name...
> 
> Dont get me wrong l think anyone who worships / idolises anyone to the point of stalking is pathetic and needs help....


Even the fly's want to make a different noise no more zyzz,zyzzz,zzzyzzz, they may just be silent!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky can you put it to lorian that negs are not limited... I don't have enough negs to dish out on this thread and I don't think its fair that I can't neg every zyzz bumming cnut


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Milky can you put it to lorian that negs are not limited... I don't have enough negs to dish out on this thread and I don't think its fair that I can't neg every zyzz bumming cnut


Tell me who you missed mate and l may be able to " help " ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3105391 said:


> Tell me who you missed mate and l may be able to " help " ...


Unfortunately I haven't dished any out but I'm sure I would have ran out before I hit page 2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote from Phil Heath in 'flex' magazine

'I owe all my achievements to the late and great aziz shaversian, better known as 'zyzz' without him for inspiration I would never of amounted to anything. I never got to meet the great man but his 66 page bodybuilding bible has got me to where I am today. Rest in peace fallen angel!!'

He seems to have touched a fair few people


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i still dont know if he's white, black, half or spanish or sumin?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> i still dont know if he's white, black, half or spanish or sumin?


dead


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> dead


Is that in the south American regions?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Is that in the south American regions?


no all over


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Zyzz is a [email protected]

Just incase you guys forgot.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Zyzz is a ****
> 
> Just incase you guys forgot.


Agreed, I'm amusing myself nicely though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Janik,

i can read your post and accordint to that Heath is actually younger now than he was when he posted it, therefore l call bullsh*t.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Janik,
> 
> i can read your post and accordint to that Heath is actually younger now than he was when he posted it, therefore l call bullsh*t.


?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Quote from Phil Heath in 'flex' magazine
> 
> 'I owe all my achievements to the late and great aziz shaversian, better known as 'zyzz' without him for inspiration I would never of amounted to anything. I never got to meet the great man *but his 66 page bodybuilding bible* has got me to where I am today. Rest in peace fallen angel!!'
> 
> He seems to have touched a fair few people


only just noticed this


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> only just noticed this


What? :rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> ?


He deleted his own post but l can still read it, that is all you need to know ....

:tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> He deleted his own post but l can still read it, that is all you need to know ....
> 
> :tongue:


Got ya lol, thanks for the rep , I only just noticed it. Even though it was a tad tourettish!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Got ya lol, thanks for the rep , I only just noticed it. Even though it was a tad tourettish!!


Well you are a tw*t.....

and whats more you know it !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well you are a tw*t.....
> 
> and whats more you know it !


I'm an acquired taste


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

So if the poll goes in his favour will you leave zyzz alone Milky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The L Man said:


>


Hence my theory all his " worshippers " have issues with there sexualtiy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> So if the poll goes in his favour will you leave zyzz alone Milky?


Yeah l'll suddenly change my views on him because for some reason he has managed to swing a few votes by some wind up merchants..

Dream on...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hence my theory all his " worshippers " have issues with there sexualtiy.


Lmao. I was only joking.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i thought they liked him BB.com uk muscle does not seem far behind at this rate


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Ideal physique IMO


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> Hence my theory all his " worshippers " have issues with there sexualtiy.


One more generalising comment from you and ill be revoking your moderator status :tongue:

It's his aesthetics obviously not sexualtiy, at least I hope that's why we are mirin! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lulzy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> One more generalising comment from you and ill be revoking your moderator status :tongue:
> 
> It's his aesthetics obviously not sexualtiy, at least I hope that's why we are mirin! :lol:


How does the saying go " abs on a skinny tw*t dont count " or something like that ?

Oh and please dont stop me being a MOD, its changed my life so much...


----------



## Leon Dxb (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm, now I'm pretty new here so i don't know about the fan boy threads ect and can only go by what I've seen on him on the interwebs...

I personally think he seemed like a pretty nice bloke, yeah he was an arrogant tool, but he lived the way he wanted, seemed to enjoy what short life he had while preaching to others to do the same. I can't really see any reason to hate him for that, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If he was alive most of the haters would of received this:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Who dances around in their underwear in an underground cark park?...it can only be Zyzz.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Janik,
> 
> i can read your post and accordint to that Heath is actually younger now than he was when he posted it, *therefore l call bullsh*t*.


im no sure mate... he wasn't biggin zyzz up or that, think he was(if it is him) just saying 'dont follow in this nobs footsteps or you'll end up like him' .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> Who dances around in their underwear in an underground cark park?...it can only be Zyzz.


MPs?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> If he was alive most of the haters would of received this:


Funny enough it wouldnt be the first time some mong in his underwear has wanted to fight me, it didnt end well for him either.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

does zyzz actually own any tops?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat mate let it go please.

It's a lost cause and a lost battle with some of them in here.

We both know a lot better so me I stopped posting in the thread as I know all too well how this gonna end up.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

They just jelly brah


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Funny enough it wouldnt be the first time some mong in his underwear has wanted to fight me, it didnt end well for him either.


You obviously haven't seen what sort of punches he can take!!!








gymgym said:


> Fat mate let it go please.
> 
> It's a lost cause and a lost battle with some of them in here.
> 
> We both know a lot better so me I stopped posting in the thread as I know all too well how this gonna end up.


I just want them seeing how amazing he is mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> You obviously don't see what kind of punches he can take!!!


No... l obviously dont give a flying fu8k what he can or cant do...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> You obviously haven't seen what sort of punches he can take!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got any of him on a trampoline?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

he looks like most of the guys down my gym that been training a year or so...

skinny with good definition

still dont know who he is though!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you got any of him on a trampoline?


Unfortunately not mate but I'll email his brother to see if he has any.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fat....explain......










Lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> Unfortunately not mate but I'll email his brother to see if he has any.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tprice said:


> he looks like most of the guys down my gym that been training a year or so...
> 
> skinny with good definition
> 
> still dont know who he is though!


He is a god,

an inspiration,

oh and now he is hard as fu*k as well aparantly,

Never heard such a load of sh*te in my fu*king life....

Wish they would all fu*k off and wa*k over his vids on Youtube in the privacy of there own poster filled bedrooms.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Fat....explain......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that was him about to die, that will just make my fu*king day !!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Zyyz is awesome but to be fair he'd have looked better at 5' 7 to 5' 9 his height made him look a bit skinny but awesome def & that's what the girls go for...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Unfortunately not mate but I'll email his brother to see if he has any.


Tell me, do you " know " his brother like you " knew " that other fella you made a thread about and his " amazing " transformation, then got called out by his chick and made to look stupid, kind of " know " ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tell me, do you " know " his brother like you " knew " that other fella you made a thread about and his " amazing " transformation, then got called out by his chick and made to look stupid, kind of " know " ?


His brother was a member on here for a little while, before fat joined I think!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tell me, do you " know " his brother like you " knew " that other fella you made a thread about and his " amazing " transformation, then got called out by his chick and made to look stupid, kind of " know " ?


Ooh when was this?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Ooh when was this?!


Few weeks back IIRC, claimed he was talking to some fellla via Twitter and his chick appeared and called him out on it, told him to stop as the fella concerned wasnt happy about being mocked etc...


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i had never heard of him until i saw a few threads fat had started about him.and after seeing the vids of him in this thread........what a complete tard he is


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tell me, do you " know " his brother like you " knew " that other fella you made a thread about and his " amazing " transformation, then got called out by his chick and made to look stupid, kind of " know " ?


The Aesthetics crew is all on Facebook and easy to get hold of..


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just imaging Milky at one of David Acorah's talk to the dead shows, "we have a message for you.. it's someone called Zyzz, do you know them?"

I'd love to know the reply :lol:

I imagine something like "%^&$!! awwww no not this cnut again.....! He haunt's me!"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Few weeks back IIRC, claimed he was talking to some fellla via Twitter and his chick appeared and called him out on it, told him to stop as the fella concerned wasnt happy about being mocked etc...


Lol - wounded!'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> The Aesthetics crew is all on Facebook and easy to get hold of..


What like the other fella on Twitter you mean ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Few weeks back IIRC, claimed he was talking to some fellla via Twitter and his chick appeared and called him out on it, told him to stop as the fella concerned wasnt happy about being mocked etc...


I wasn't exactly mocking him but complementing him because he was natural, you mocked him the only thing I did wrong was tell Breda he wanted to fight him lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> I wasn't exactly mocking him but complementing him because he was natural, you mocked him the only thing I did wrong was tell Breda he wanted to fight him lol.


So his chick didnt come on and call you pathetic etc then ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> So his chick didnt come on and call you pathetic etc then ?


Yeah she did because I lied and tried cause problems for him. Breda knew I was playing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Yeah she did because *I lied and tried cause problems for him*. Breda knew I was playing.


People....

I rest my case....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Link to said thread?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> People....
> 
> I rest my case....


Him being someone not on this forum, someone randomly from twitter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Link to said thread?


I cant de ar*ed finding it but if you do cant becuase he has deleted it let me know and l will ressuerct it as if by magic...

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Him being someone not on this forum, someone randomly from twitter.


So tell me when was the last time bumchum posted then ?

Regardless of him being on here or not YOU LIED about him...


----------



## Leon Dxb (Apr 24, 2012)

tprice said:


> he looks like most of the guys down my gym that been training a year or so...
> 
> skinny with good definition
> 
> still dont know who he is though!


I'd be impressed if someone could get to that size in a year? Or is that a year of training and juicing?

Is it not possible to think he's ok without being accused of jerking off to him? lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I cant de ar*ed finding it but if you do cant becuase he has deleted it let me know and l will ressuerct it as if by magic...
> 
> :lol:


Why would I delete it? It was a very funny thread. Please resurrect it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leon Dxb said:


> I'd be impressed if someone could get to that size in a year? Or is that a year of training and juicing?
> 
> Is it not possible to think he's ok without being accused of jerking off to him? lol


Depends if u jerk off to him or not


----------



## Leon Dxb (Apr 24, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Depends if u jerk off to him or not


Well doing it is one thing, admitting it is another :tongue:


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

A wise man once said haters gonna hate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> A wise man once said haters gonna hate!


Who?


----------



## Leon Dxb (Apr 24, 2012)

Mattye8 said:


> A wise man once said haters gonna hate!


Potatoes gonna bake.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

There once was a c*nt called zyzz

Who died of a heart disease

He took sh*t loads of clen

And now he's dead

Now let's put this thread to bed.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Who?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


>


looks like Man Citys stadium that. Clearly a bender


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Saw some bloke Zyzz dancing in Walkabout last night (seriously lol).


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fat said:


>


waste of good tattoo space, he'll be going for a cover up soon enough the ****ing ***.


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

i've not heard of this guy before today and already i'm sick of hearing about him!

Now okay, he had a good look, not great but good and he liked to live his life, but arrogance and cockiness just rubs me the wrong way. Just for the fan boys, he did have 6% body fat no, well you'll be glad to hear it's down to 0%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


>


This clearly illustrates the level of intelligence of his " worshippers "


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fat said:


>


is that a tattoo of rocky?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Not a body building physique & came across as a complete pillock, so no, not a fan.


agreed... just another skinny kid who had enough of mommys money to live his dream, i would love to see him pull a 9 hr shift on our building site and still wanna clown around in front of his web cam... what a ****er...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hence my theory all his " worshippers " have issues with there sexualtiy.


I dont think they've got issues, I think they want to shag him up the ass, what a good way to get this thread deleted/moved!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

What's up with,his hand in that tat?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff,

because he doesnt give a toss. He has much better things to do with himself. And anyway, why should he? Why does he have to defend himself and how he looks when he is perfectly happy AND WHEN THE POINT OF THE THREAD WAS THE DIFFERENCE IN HIM IN 12 MONTHS WHEN IT ISNT HIM AND IT WASNT TWELVE MONTHS? If he wanted advice on bulking up, slimming down or new training routines dont you think he'd already have been a member?

Over and out, any more comments from this FAT guy ignore- Sonny has never spoken to him in his life. Over and out.

Post from the thread he got outed on..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> I wasn't exactly mocking him but complementing him because he was natural, you mocked him the only thing I did wrong was tell Breda he wanted to fight him lol.


Oh pick on the black guy why don't you:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

milky, u able to check who's actually voted what on the pole?how many ppl who voted joined today lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

that tat does look more like rocky.zyzz had noodle arms


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> milky, u able to check who's actually voted what on the pole?how many ppl who voted joined today lol


I cant mate l dont think but for some bizarre reason its showing a linkback to BB.com..

may explain it tho eh.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

if UK-M gets flooded with fanboys joining up because they found uk-m on google while searching for this zyzz bastard, i'll have to find a way of tricking them into getting banned.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> There once was a c*nt called zyzz
> 
> Who died of a heart disease
> 
> ...


Not as good as mine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fatstuff,
> 
> because he doesnt give a toss. He has much better things to do with himself. And anyway, why should he? Why does he have to defend himself and how he looks when he is perfectly happy AND WHEN THE POINT OF THE THREAD WAS THE DIFFERENCE IN HIM IN 12 MONTHS WHEN IT ISNT HIM AND IT WASNT TWELVE MONTHS? If he wanted advice on bulking up, slimming down or new training routines dont you think he'd already have been a member?
> 
> ...


Lol ouch fat!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ouch fat!!


Search his started threads mate, it got better..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> that tat does look more like rocky.zyzz had noodle arms


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Not as good as mine


you made one too? didnt see it, i'll have to go n find it now lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i cant believe there is 20 pages about a bloke who has accomplished nothing. there are people on here who have done far better things than him. i dont understand why he is so famous. was he the only person who went to the gym in his country?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

tony10 said:


> i cant believe there is 20 pages about a bloke who has accomplished nothing. there are people on here who have done far better things than him. i dont understand why he is so famous. was he the only person who went to the gym in his country?


It is because a few people are biting and providing entertainment for trolls lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

This thread is Page 13 of about 5,310,000 results (0.29 seconds) on Google.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

im a fan of his - liked his attitude towards everything/his approach + style he clearly lived life as well as he could

shame he died so young


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> This thread is Page 13 of about 5,310,000 results (0.29 seconds) on Google.


Your thread is famous brah



leeds_01 said:


> im a fan of his - liked his attitude towards everything/his approach + style he clearly lived life as well as he could
> 
> shame he died so young


Agreed.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

tony10 said:


> i cant believe there is 20 pages about a bloke who has accomplished nothing. there are people on here who have done far better things than him. i dont understand why he is so famous. was he the only person who went to the gym in his country?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I used to like him alot, and thought he was inspirational and very funny.

Now thanks to FAT i hate him


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.

I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.

Am not judging btw, just observing.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.
> 
> I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.
> 
> Am not judging btw, just observing.


 Amen.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Thing is what you guys see of him is a young guy playing up to the camera for the lolz and trolls, i dont even think hes dead (roll on aug 5th zyzzurection) but even if he is look how mad u guys are who dont like him! trolled from beyond the grave! People are always going to idolize him so just deal with it, by getting mad and hating on him u are losing only hope you guys who are mad see this!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.
> 
> I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.
> 
> Am not judging btw, just observing.


That is very true mate but their physiques are not realistically achievable by the average joe. Many people have difficulties to achieve just Zyzz's phyisqie?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gettingLEAN said:


> Thing is what you guys see of him is a young guy playing up to the camera for the lolz and trolls, i dont even think hes dead (roll on aug 5th zyzzurection) but even if he is look how mad u guys are who dont like him! trolled from beyond the grave! People are always going to idolize him so just deal with it, by getting mad and hating on him u are losing only hope you guys who are mad see this!


Are you on drugs ?

My god is he coming back with Elvis then ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.
> 
> I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.
> 
> Am not judging btw, just observing.


Det,

can we find out how many people joined today by any chance or see who voted in this poll ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.
> 
> I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.
> 
> Am not judging btw, just observing.


It is true though,Paul has given masses of info to me,every time i ask,no problem,just a factual balanced ans.

He always responds to pm's and gives honest advice backed up by evidence.

And there are lots of others too,flippin zyzz,if he was alive i would chin him thanks to fat crackin on about him all the time bahhhh!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Milky said:


> Are you on drugs ?
> 
> My god is he coming back with Elvis then ?


test tren and some var


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fat said:


> That is very true mate but their physiques are not realistically achievable by the average joe.


why do you say that? if everyone thought that then what is the point of any of us training.

i would rather listen to somone who has been there and done it, than a jumped up skinny **** like zyzz the jizz monkey who has done *nothing*


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

gettingLEAN:3105796 said:


> Thing is what you guys see of him is a young guy playing up to the camera for the lolz and trolls, i dont even think hes dead (roll on aug 5th zyzzurection) but even if he is look how mad u guys are who dont like him! trolled from beyond the grave! People are always going to idolize him so just deal with it, by getting mad and hating on him u are losing only hope you guys who are mad see this!


This is one of the stupidest posts I've ever read


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

tony10 said:


> why do you say that? if everyone thought that then what is the point of any of us training.
> 
> i would rather listen to somone who has been there and done it, than a jumped up skinny **** like zyzz the jizz monkey who has done *nothing*


Mate I'm talking regarding myself I don't think I could get to that condition or Zyzz's. I'm here at UK-Muscle to get educated so I can achieve my goals!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.
> 
> I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.
> 
> Am not judging btw, just observing.


 i agree re better physiques defo - zyzz was not in THAT good shape imo but yeah sure he was in decent enough shape

its all the clips on U tube and the all the posts of videos that really provided us with a good insight into his opinions on training/clothes/women/music everything really - the clips iv seen with him at festivals/on the streets doing press ups in front of traffic/taking **** out of ppl/dancing - yeah i think thats amazing stuff good for him he was a young guy living life to the full by all accounts and all that attitude is good imo - top stuff

perhaps if wee man/aus and all the other guys on here (yes who are in all much much much better shape than me) were to show us an insight into their personal life/how they operate etc people would discuss them more if the viewers 'click' with their personality just like i do with zyzz


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> That is very true mate but their physiques are not realistically achievable by the average joe. Many people have difficulties to achieve just Zyzz's phyisqie?


bro..... this is a bodybuilding forum key word being bodybuilding, most of us on here aren't trying to look like the average joe. for most on here the hulk in all his green rage is a f*cking inspiration not zyzz.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> Thing is what you guys see of him is a young guy playing up to the camera for the lolz and trolls, *i dont even think hes dead (roll on aug 5th zyzzurection)* but even if he is look how mad u guys are who dont like him! trolled from beyond the grave! People are always going to idolize him so just deal with it, by getting mad and hating on him u are losing only hope you guys who are mad see this!


do you also think tupac is still alive :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> bro..... this is a bodybuilding forum key word being bodybuilding, most of us on here aren't trying to look like the average joe. for most on here the hulk in all his green rage is a f*cking inspiration not zyzz.


Zyzz wrote a bodybuilding bible I'll have u know


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

Fat said:


> That is very true mate but their physiques are not realistically achievable by the average joe. Many people have difficulties to achieve just Zyzz's phyisqie?


i dont think anyone will get a phyisqie like zyzz, but you will never achieve anything regardless with that mentallity. Why not think "wait, i will look like arnie one day" actually aim for something rather than just assuming its not realistically achievable


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> do you also think tupac is still alive :lol:


And Elvis, JFK and his childhood dog " Rover " that went to that farm to rest...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I don`t want to look look like zyzz infact i the only person i want to look like ? Is me and develop my own body and test my own genetic limits.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> bro..... this is a bodybuilding forum key word being bodybuilding, most of us on here aren't trying to look like the average joe. for most on here the hulk in all his green rage is a f*cking inspiration not zyzz.


Zyzz isn't the average joe, it's been mentioned so many times that not many people who have been using gear for years still don't look like him?


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> do you also think tupac is still alive :lol:


what do you mean? 2pac is in hiding with michael jackson, they are working on this years christmas number 1


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fat said:


> Mate I'm talking regarding myself I don't think I could get to that condition or Zyzz's. I'm here at UK-Muscle to get educated so I can achieve my goals!


listen mate zyzz to me looked no different than what you would find in a young boy band. to get to stage physic then that comes down to dedication, training, good solid diet and a fair few years at doing it aswell.

there is a big difference in what you worship and what wins awards.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Zyzz wrote a bodybuilding bible I'll have u know


i wrote a book too, it was when i was in year 2 and it was the big red dragon. it was 4 pages long and it was great...... better than this so called bodybuilding bible :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat said:


> That is very true mate but their physiques are not realistically achievable by the average joe.


Of course the average Joe can achieve a physique like that of those mentioned... The thing is the average Joe won't achieve because they don't, can't, won't put in the time and effort with training, diet and everything else that is required... Furthermore it takes years on top of years worth of dedication to look anywhere near Scarb, weeman, aus, Rs and all those man... Any cnut could look like Zyzz or Ts23 in a yr or 2... It's nothin to marvel or get wood over


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Det,
> 
> can we find out how many people joined today by any chance or see who voted in this poll ?


Admin might be able to do that, am not sure.

Btw, I have nothing against this Zyzz guy - is a tragedy he died so young for sure, but I do genuinely find all the posting about him a little sad, especially when there are so many more relevant things that could be talked about.

Maybe we could set up a private area of the forum called the Zyzz Appreciation Section? it could be visible only to those who apply for access, and there people could post about the guy to their hearts content....people could fondly share memories of classic Zyzz threads, drool over his pictures, discuss his tattoos, have a tearful laugh about his trolling and sense of humour, speculate on whether he's really dead etc etc... many many wonderful Zyzz activities to potentially enjoy for his fans.

Meanwhile the rest of us could talk about more boring things like diet, training, intelligent PED use, supplements etc in the rst of the forum.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Js23 said:


> what do you mean? 2pac is in hiding with michael jackson, they are working on this years christmas number 1


so it'll be about a black man molesting a kid??

ah wait... R Kelly's already been there....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I read in newspaper that tupac is doing a live concert soon, seriously, google it!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I read in newspaper that tupac is doing a live concert soon, seriously, google it!!


Is Whitney Houston doing backing vocals ?

I really cant believe what l have just read...

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Is Whitney Houston doing backing vocals ?
> 
> I really cant believe what l have just read...
> 
> :lol:


Ok I know I have talked a lot of sh1t but they are doing this with computer imagery and holograms and whatnot, I swear, google it lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i think zyzz was a leader of an accult and he has brainwashed many people in thinking he is a god and that he must have many women to spawn his legacy.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> Zyzz isn't the average joe, it's been mentioned so many times that not many people who have been using gear for years still don't look like him?


course he aint your average joe, your average joe aint a f*cking c*nt with an asshole the size of the channel tunnel.

and people who use gear could look like that if they wanted to, all they needed to do was go on a cut. but most guys on gear are after muscle mass as they are bodybuilders not fitness models.


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I read in newspaper that tupac is doing a live concert soon, seriously, google it!!


he appeared in hologram form at a recent concert!

all this talk of people coming back from the dead has given me hope maybe miles davis will return on 28 september, we will call it milessurection


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So to summarise,

Gymgym wants to Bum him,

fat will never look like him, wants to bum him, but still loves him,

gettinglean believes the holy one will be ressurected soon along with elvis, whitney and tupac...

And people wonder why we think his " followers 2 are bell ends...

:lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

64 votes to 64. This isn't getting settled at all lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Ok I know I have talked a lot of sh1t but they are doing this with computer imagery and holograms and whatnot, I swear, google it lol


I didnt mean you, l meant gettinglean mate announcing the comeback...

Trust me, if it happens l am putting an ad in classified for a gun and he's defiantly going this time. l will make sure of it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I didnt mean you, l meant gettinglean mate announcing the comeback...
> 
> Trust me, if it happens l am putting an ad in classified for a gun and he's defiantly going this time. l will make sure of it.


 :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> So to summarise,
> 
> Gymgym wants to Bum him,
> 
> ...


pmsl.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> :lol:


dont worry fat, as l look him in the eye and he asks why he will know its down to YOU...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

tony10 said:


> i think zyzz was a leader of an accult and he has brainwashed many people in thinking he is a god and that he must have many women to spawn his legacy.


He has connection's to manson.


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> I didnt mean you, l meant gettinglean mate announcing the comeback...
> 
> Trust me, if it happens l am putting an ad in classified for a gun and he's defiantly going this time. l will make sure of it.


it's entirely possible, im sure i read a book once about some mexican guy called jesus that got nailed to a cross only to return to get nailed to another cross


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> He has connection's to manson.


Marylin ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> course he aint your average joe, your average joe aint a f*cking c*nt with an asshole the size of the channel tunnel.
> 
> and people who use gear could look like that if they wanted to, all they needed to do was go on a cut. but most guys on gear are after muscle mass as they are bodybuilders not fitness models.


Especialy lethal doses plus class a's......mmm,,,,,er


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Btw milky one day I will look better than him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Js23 said:


> it's entirely possible, im sure i read a book once about some mexican guy called jesus that got nailed to a cross only to return to get nailed to another cross


Rather silly of him to announce he was back then dont you think ??


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fat said:


> Btw milky one day I will look better than him


and one day will be enough.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Btw milky one day I will look better than him


Wont be hard, he will look like sh*t now !!


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Fat said:


> Here mate


Already on my YouTube favs list..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really find it really sad that so many people come to a body building forum like this, a place where people like weeman, RS, Tom, Pscarb, Supercell etc post - guys who have built genuinely sh1t hot contest winning physiques, and rather than ask them anything or start threads about them, instead people prefer to hero worship a deceased guy with a no better than average physique and start threads about him instead.
> 
> I guess that just reflects and explains why certain people on here look the same year after year, know nothing, never give informed advice, and contribute nothing positive training-wise at all - because they find greater inspiration in the antics of an average guy who once trolled websites than the huge range of genuinely useful information that actually is on offer here.
> 
> Am not judging btw, just observing.


Dont worry man, you should know its just a fad.. something else will pop along and these people will disappear.. remember NC007? came on trolled for a bit, kept going on about 21inch guns and nightclub fights, gone now

most of the great people on this forum lurk in the shadows, they are still here, they just dont post on these types of thread usually


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> So to summarise,
> 
> Gymgym wants to Bum him,
> 
> ...


I truly get the impression all the worshippers want to bum him, not just gymgym and fat. I actually think fat genuinely admires and wants to be him, not just a little bit but completely, andxim not even taking the pi55 I think he really does.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

constructive thread is constructive..


----------



## Js23 (May 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Rather silly of him to announce he was back then dont you think ??


very much so, but i do believe he had stupid nuthuggers just like this zyzz fellow so they could have spouted crap like a few guys in this thread :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Something fishy going on here, Zyzz uk muscle thread isn't on page 13 anymore! or 1~13. Have the mod's disabled google search from this thread? :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Something fishy going on here, Zyzz uk muscle thread isn't on page 13 anymore! or 1~13. Have the mod's disabled google search from this thread? :thumbdown:


I disabled the linkbacks, maybe thats why.

Knew there was something fishy.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BlitzAcez said:


> Something fishy going on here, Zyzz uk muscle thread isn't on page 13 anymore! or 1~13. Have the mod's disabled google search from this thread? :thumbdown:


You don't understand how google works, however does the phrase "get a life" mean anything counting google pages to see where your hero is placing! You aren't really doing that?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> I disabled the linkbacks, maybe thats why.
> 
> Knew there was something fishy.


Damn, I was looking forward to the onslaught of new uk muscle members, awwah. I'm sure most would have been alright people who will click the supplement link's ++



Kimball said:


> You don't understand how google works, however does the phrase "get a life" mean anything counting google pages to see where your hero is placing! You aren't really doing that?


In between packing for my holiday, yes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Damn, I was looking forward to the onslaught of new uk muscle members, awwah. I'm sure most would have been alright people who will click the supplement link's ++
> 
> In between packing for my holiday, yes


It was linkbacked to BB.com for some reason mate, l dont get it myself.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky uk-muscle could of got new members, more traffic = more money for Lorian


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Milky uk-muscle could of got new members, more traffic = more money for Lorian


OR it could have been flooded with more bellend fannyboys spouting sh*t..

If it was linkbacked to ANY other forum l would have disabled it, not that its any of your business.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this sh1t should really be kept to bb.com imo


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

they hate him on bb.com. in fact they have banned the word zyzz.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Boom...


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

My god there are some morons in this thread.

If you dont like zyzz, dont open the fvcking thread? If a natty comes on here and hates gear, would it be acceptable for him to go into gear threads and start mouthing off?

And this bulshiit about there being so many guys on here that have comp winning physiques, why not ask them questions or make threads about them, eh so what? No disrespect, credit where it due but just because some of you guys want to be the biggest cvnt around, or strive for that bodybuilding look doesnt mean we all have to. I dont lift to be a bodybuilder, i lift to just stay in decent shape, big difference.

Some members have different goals, so if some one sees zyzz and wants to look like him who are you to judge? And for all those calling him skinny? get a grip, he might look skinny beside ronnie coleman or some of you huge lads, but by no means is he skinny, he would be larger than the vast majoriy of normal blokes.

At the end of the day, this is a forum on bodybuilding, and fitness. If guys want to talk about him they have every right. I am VERY suprised at the behaviour of some of the mods on here who think it is acceptable to come into threads about him and totally abuse people and derail the topic.

Grow up, live and let live. No body is forcing you to post in the threads. If its not your cup of tea, take a step back and just ignore it.

regards,

etc etc


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=123074291&highlight=zyzz


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> My god there are some morons in this thread.
> 
> If you dont like zyzz, dont open the fvcking thread? If a natty comes on here and hates gear, would it be acceptable for him to go into gear threads and start mouthing off?
> 
> ...


thank you judge judy. :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RelaxTheBody said:


> My god there are some morons in this thread.
> 
> If you dont like zyzz, dont open the fvcking thread? If a natty comes on here and hates gear, would it be acceptable for him to go into gear threads and start mouthing off?
> 
> ...


Relax the mind bro,you could do the same? no? yes? It's entertaining all of us!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> My god there are some morons in this thread.
> 
> If you dont like zyzz, dont open the fvcking thread? If a natty comes on here and hates gear, would it be acceptable for him to go into gear threads and start mouthing off?
> 
> ...


Thank you. Reps.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Relax the mind bro,you could do the same? no? yes? It's entertaining all of us!


Its entertaining but its hypocritical, the rules only apply when it suits it seems 

I dont care really, i thought zyzz had a good physique, he was a bit of a tool, so what. I just dont see why some let it get to them so much


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> My god there are some morons in this thread.
> 
> If you dont like zyzz, dont open the fvcking thread? If a natty comes on here and hates gear, would it be acceptable for him to go into gear threads and start mouthing off?
> 
> ...


You have been a member 5 months and you think you can tell me and other people how to post.

Do you know ALL the facts as to why these threads and posts arent welcome NO, therefore dont come spouting off about what people should and shouldnt be saying.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Its entertaining but its hypocritical, the rules only apply when it suits it seems
> 
> I dont care really, i thought zyzz had a good physique, he was a bit of a tool, so what. I just dont see why some let it get to them so much


Can get heated a?I recon it's all about a good ol blow out for all of us that post on here,i don't think anyone has gone too far,just a good banter( a Fat? and i have not negged youlol)

Life hands us stress and we need to blow here and there,it's ok when the knives stay away imo


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Can get heated a?I recon it's all about a good ol blow out for all of us that post on here,i don't think anyone has gone too far,just a good banter( a Fat? and i have not negged youlol)
> 
> Life hands us stress and we need to blow here and there,it's ok when the knives stay away imo


cough!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> You have been a member 5 months and you think you can tell me and other people how to post.
> 
> Do you know ALL the facts as to why these threads and posts arent welcome NO, therefore dont come spouting off about what people should and shouldnt be saying.


But its simple if you don't like a thread.. Don't open it? And isn't there a option to opt out of general discussion to..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> But its simple if you don't like a thread.. Don't open it?


Not sure he has a choice now!He is a mod:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> But its simple if you don't like a thread.. Don't open it? And isn't there a option to opt out of general discussion to..


As you well know people are sick of these threads, lots of people, hence why l make my point in them.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> You have been a member 5 months and you think you can tell me and other people how to post.
> 
> Do you know ALL the facts as to why these threads and posts arent welcome NO, therefore dont come spouting off about what people should and shouldnt be saying.


Ha listen mate, so what i am a member 5 months? That makes my input less valid than yours? I diddnt realise we ran a two tier system here?

Its you milky who is doing about 80% of the hating in these threads, and it is you who should know better. Moderator should be impartial no? Or do you only moderate the things you like and ruin the threads you dont 

But hey, what do i know, im only here 5 months!!

Im not tryna take a dig at any one, i just thinks its a bit childish really and doesnt look good, especially when its people in a position of authority. Just reflects badly on the site IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rep me if u love zyzz


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> As you well know people are sick of these threads, lots of people, hence why l make my point in them.


Seems about 50/50 to me mate....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Rep me if u love zyzz


Bit slack is it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Ha listen mate, so what i am a member 5 months? That makes my input less valid than yours? I diddnt realise we ran a two tier system here?
> 
> Its you milky who is doing about 80% of the hating in these threads, and it is you who should know better. Moderator should be impartial no? Or do you only moderate the things you like and ruin the threads you dont
> 
> ...


And like l say do you know ALL the facts ?

All the pm's and post reports about these threads and how sick 95 % of the other members are of them ?

NO......

This pr**k gets more airtime on here than Ronnie, Jay and Phil Heath combined due to a very few members, now l would call that spamming, but what do l know.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Seems about 50/50 to me mate....


Hence why l am trying to find out how many new members have appeared today, bit of a coincidence IMO.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

heath for olympia 2012!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> And like l say do you know ALL the facts ?
> 
> All the pm's and post reports about these threads and how sick 95 % of the other members are of them ?
> 
> ...


You need to understand the younger generation will have different role models..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> My god there are some morons in this thread.
> 
> If you dont like zyzz, dont open the fvcking thread? If a natty comes on here and hates gear, would it be acceptable for him to go into gear threads and start mouthing off?
> 
> ...


You are perfectly entitled to your view mate, just don't assume that your view is the correct one - it's simply a subjective opinion just as mine is.

Everyone is allowed a view but should equally accept the right of other people to comment upon it.

People can post whatever they want (within the forum rules) but in doing so they have to expect others with differing views to comment - and if no one ever commented on a view that they disagreed with or saw as wrong then just imagine how bad these forums would be - no one standing against bullying, no one correcting inaccurate information about training or diet etc.

In respect of stepping back, not really -mods have to read every thread and every post, but its also part of our brief to contribute to the forum and to not remove ourselves from the discussions that we have a view upon.

Zyzz threads may not bother you personally but over the last few years there have been loads of them (mostly by the same small number of members), and A LOT of members do actually complain about them and say that such threads represent a flippant attitude to training that puts them off coming to this forum.

The main problem with most of the Zyzz threads is that they usually are not at all about his training, diet or PED use anyway, they are mostly just gossip about him - not very respectful really to his memory or grieving family even if they never get to read it. Is a form of fascination with someone which I genuinely find slightly disturbing and reflective of a slightly unhealthy attitude.

Yes, people do have differign goals from training, I am not actually bodybuilder myself, but for someone who isn't a bodybuilder to dismiss the value of the advice of the competitive bb'ers on here is crazy - the guys I referred to collectively have a near encyclopaedic understanding of training in all ways for all kinds of physique goals, have prepped and PT'd non bodybuilding clients and in my view are the best people to advise on how to build a Zyzz physique as much as a Ronnie Coleman physique... in fact they could probably explain how to train for a Zyzz physique better than Zyzz himself could.

I do agree with one thing you said though - "live and let live". Disagree on a thread but forget about it by the time you reach the next one; life is too short to hang on to disagreements or take everything personally.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> And like l say do you know ALL the facts ?
> 
> All the pm's and post reports about these threads and how sick 95 % of the other members are of them ?
> 
> ...


But the poll seems to show its fairly even to me Milky.

Dont get me wrong, i dont agree with the constant spamming of zyyz shiit in other threads, and people bringing him up in unrelated threads. But i feel that if a thread is started about him then it needs to be allowed to run its course without interferance.

He gets more air time on here than ronnie jay and phil, but maybe thats just because the demographic on here is younger and he is more relevant to the people starting to train nowadays? Or maybe thats bull, but none the less, just because you dont like him and you think he is a tool, doesnt mean others should be banned from talking about him

I dont see the issue here. If a thread is stared about him, let it run its course. If you dont like it dont open it. If some one is trolling by bringing up zyzz in every other thread then just ban them?? That what the rules are there for. There is a difference between some one starting a thread out of genuine interest for the bloke, and some one spamming other threads for the sake of a wind up.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Rep me if u love zyzz


stop whoring yourself out :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i am talking sh*t on this thread as i only think its fair, zyzz'z bumboys spam other threads on here so i think i should spam their zyzz thread with boll0cks.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i dont dislike anybody peoples attitudes are how they are, a mean zyzz was a self lovin but hole but **** some of his vids make me laugh wich i never even knew about untill fats educated us lol do i like zyzz no do i like fat and his sensce of humour yes lol


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> i am talking sh*t on this thread as i only think its fair, zyzz'z bumboys spam other threads on here so i think i should spam their zyzz thread with boll0cks.


im with ya on that one


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> i dont dislike anybody peoples attitudes are how they are, a mean zyzz was a self lovin but hole but **** some of his vids make me laugh wich i never even knew about untill fats educated us lol do i like zyzz no do i like fat and his sensce of humour yes lol


Tbh I never knew about him till bruze's video, I've been here since 2010 and I've only mentioned him recently lol?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

haha i got no idea bro i havent been here that long but damn some of this **** makes me laugh


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Not a fan of him as such. To much of a poser who loves himself.... On the other hand he has a great physique and has clearly put the work in.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Tbh I never knew about him till bruze's video, I've been here since 2010 and I've only mentioned him recently lol?


Yes and you have mentioned him A LOT if your really honest.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> You are perfectly entitled to your view mate, just don't assume that your view is the correct one - it's simply a subjective opinion just as mine is.
> 
> Everyone is allowed a view but should equally accept the right of other people to comment upon it.
> 
> ...


Agree with a lot you said also mate. To an extent i am playing the devils advocate here. I agree 100% that some of the lads you mentioned could school the vast majority of us on training/gear/diet etc

My point is really, there is a difference between spamming about zyzz (or any thing for that matter) and genuine threads about him. But yes i agree that the majority of the topics are not about any thing of real substance, more so gossip as you put it.

I understand what you say about being a Mod and not being able to step back as you have to read all threads, but surely if you cant be impartial and not criticise others then you might not be mod material?

Any way, by all means ban a guy for spamming, but if some one wants to make a thread about zyzz, and others want to comment, then there is obviously an interest on the forum? That harms no one!! If you dont want to read it, dont get ****ed off any go telling to the mods if you went in and read the thing in the first place!!

Oh and thanks for the negs milky, i will remember not to disagree with you next time, oh holy one....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes and you have mentioned him A LOT if your really honest.


Yes but 99.9% in Zyzz's threads which ALWAYS gets derailed by spammers.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

So in conclusion, as 50% of the forum actually want to discuss zyzz can people who dislike him please not spam zyzz thread's and people who like zyzz make constructive thread's about him or related to him :smartass:

Seem's to be the jist to this.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes and you have mentioned him A LOT if your really honest.


I know how - as a moderator - u are so absorbed into this thread but I did private message u this morning about my Journal ? Am surprised I had not heard from u mate. You obviously got lots time to kill posting in here but not to get back to me ?? You usually do quiet quick..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> So in conclusion, as 50% of the forum actually want to discuss zyzz can people who dislike him please not spam zyzz thread's and people who like zyzz make constructive thread's about him or related to him :smartass:
> 
> Seem's to be the jist to this.


I wish you had made the poll public mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> *But the poll seems to show its fairly even to me Milky.*
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i dont agree with the constant spamming of zyyz shiit in other threads, and people bringing him up in unrelated threads. But i feel that if a thread is started about him then it needs to be allowed to run its course without interferance.
> 
> ...


That's the point - many people who dislike all this stuff won't even enter the thread to post or add a view to the poll, they'll just avoid or log off completely and come back later when the latest fuss has died down.

I do understand where you are coming from, but I think you underestimate how many people on this forum really hate this kind of thread... as mods I guess we are made more aware of just how many people (who don't or are unlikely to interact with these threads visibly) dislike them... and at the end of the day although we like to try and keep as many threads open and running as possible without any mod interference, we are here not to represent freedom of speech of individuals but to ensure that the forum is seen as accessible to the widest range of people, even if that means that certain individuals are put off.

Zyzz isn't a banned topic, but due to the recent history of it and how irritated many people are about it, any thread about him is always going to generate a long drawn out debate - and like I said in a previous post, I personally think people could gain more from talking about other things or asking about other people.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gymgym said:


> I know how - as a moderator - u are so absorbed into this thread but I did private message u this morning about my Journal ? Am surprised I had not heard from u mate. You obviously got lots time to kill posting in here but not to get back to me ?? You usually do quiet quick..


I am surprised you didnt notice l did it almost straight away and felt no need to therefore reply as l did what you had asked me too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's the point - many people who dislike all this stuff won't even enter the thread to post or add a view to the poll, they'll just avoid or log off completely and come back later when the latest fuss has died down.
> 
> I do understand where you are coming from, but I think you underestimate how many people on this forum really hate this kind of thread... as mods I guess we are made more aware of just how many people (who don't or are unlikely to interact with these threads visibly) dislike them... and at the end of the day although we like to try and keep as many threads open and running as possible without any mod interference, we are here not to represent freedom of speech of individuals but to ensure that the forum is seen as accessible to the widest range of people, even if that means that certain individuals are put off.
> 
> Zyzz isn't a banned topic, but due to the recent history of it and how irritated many people are about it, any thread about him is always going to generate a long drawn out debate - and like I said in a previous post, I personally think people could gain more from talking about other things or asking about other people.


Here's the thing Det, no one ever post his diets or routines..... nooooooooo they post videos of him dancing and eating donuts, no one ever claims to follow his diets or routines, they just waffle what an " inspiration " he is / was...

THIS is what gets my goat and may l add LOTS of other members.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Here's the thing Det, no one ever post his diets or routines..... nooooooooo they post videos of him dancing and eating donuts, no one ever claims to follow his diets or routines, they just waffle what an " inspiration " he is / was...
> 
> THIS is what gets my goat and may l add LOTS of other members.


Us mere mortals can't handle pro routines though mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> *So in conclusion, as 50%* of the forum actually want to discuss zyzz can people who dislike him please not spam zyzz thread's and people who like zyzz make constructive thread's about him or related to him :smartass:
> 
> Seem's to be the jist to this.


Forum members: 56,554

50% : 28277

I hope you are wrong fella :lol:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I do agree with what Milky is saying, there's many downsides to Zyzz, I'd love to know his diet & routine. All I know is he'd order a tiny portion of ice cream with a tiny spoon & walk up the street eating it.

Also I can't really ever get the same shape as him as I won't touch clen & my ice cream portions are way bigger. He's more of just as a very rough inspiration in all fairness.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am surprised you didnt notice l did it almost straight away and felt no need to therefore reply as l did what you had asked me too.


Apologies. Yes I've just found it and yes was expecting a reply but no to worry and thk u again for making the change.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Thought he was a tit as a person but just think "fair play" to him getting his body. Any one who puts the effort in to get a decent body gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gymgym said:


> Apologies. Yes I've just found it and yes was expecting a reply but no to worry and thk u again for making the change.
> 
> :thumbup1:


I figured you would have realised l had done it mate and saved pm'ing you.

You for one know l am as helpful as l possibly can be.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Most of the Zyzz threads were made in March because his birthday was on the 25th if threads weren't spammed and ruined I reckon multiple thread wouldn't of been created.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Forum members: 56,554
> 
> 50% : 28277
> 
> I hope you are wrong fella :lol:


Well it's a small sample but you can presume that it's 50% from the poll right?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's the point - many people who dislike all this stuff won't even enter the thread to post or add a view to the poll, they'll just avoid or log off completely and come back later when the latest fuss has died down.
> 
> I do understand where you are coming from, but I think you underestimate how many people on this forum really hate this kind of thread... as mods I guess we are made more aware of just how many people (who don't or are unlikely to interact with these threads visibly) dislike them... and at the end of the day although we like to try and keep as many threads open and running as possible without any mod interference, we are here not to represent freedom of speech of individuals but to ensure that the forum is seen as accessible to the widest range of people, even if that means that certain individuals are put off.
> 
> Zyzz isn't a banned topic, but due to the recent history of it and how irritated many people are about it, any thread about him is always going to generate a long drawn out debate - and like I said in a previous post, I personally think people could gain more from talking about other things or asking about other people.





Milky said:


> Here's the thing Det, no one ever post his diets or routines..... nooooooooo they post videos of him dancing and eating donuts, no one ever claims to follow his diets or routines, they just waffle what an " inspiration " he is / was...
> 
> THIS is what gets my goat and may l add LOTS of other members.


Points noted, and i agree that as mods you are more aware of how people may hate him or threads about him etc. But to me, just a regular bloke who comes on here most days, i dont see it. You have to see it from my perspective too, i dont see behind the scenes so it can look bad to us, when mods are so negative against a topic. It runs both ways if you see what i mean? I dont see your perspective, but you dont see mine.

Any way im stepping out of this one, my posts were not meant as a jab at any one, just for the record 

Now im off to the pub with the lads for a bit of grub, have a good one chaps


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> Most of the Zyzz threads were made in March because his birthday was on the 25th if threads weren't spammed and ruined I reckon multiple thread wouldn't of been created.


Is that u in ur pic? or is that zyzz?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Points noted, and i agree that as mods you are more aware of how people may hate him or threads about him etc. But to me, just a regular bloke who comes on here most days, i dont see it. You have to see it from my perspective too, i dont see behind the scenes so it can look bad to us, when mods are so negative against a topic. It runs both ways if you see what i mean? I dont see your perspective, but you dont see mine.
> 
> Any way im stepping out of this one, my posts were not meant as a jab at any one, just for the record
> 
> Now im off to the pub with the lads for a bit of grub, have a good one chaps


Good post.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wings said:


> Is that u in ur pic? or is that zyzz?


Zyzz mate the guy the thread is about lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Well it's a small sample but you can presume that it's 50% from the poll right?


I didnt vote yes or no because Im impartial, its just another human

Well yes, but as I said, I hope your sample does not represent the entire forum :lol:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> Zyzz mate the guy the thread is about lol


erm why? lol. Just asking btw


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Points noted, and i agree that as mods you are more aware of how people may hate him or threads about him etc. But to me, just a regular bloke who comes on here most days, i dont see it. You have to see it from my perspective too, i dont see behind the scenes so it can look bad to us, when mods are so negative against a topic. It runs both ways if you see what i mean? I dont see your perspective, but you dont see mine.
> 
> Any way im stepping out of this one, my posts were not meant as a jab at any one, just for the record
> 
> *Now im off to the pub with the lads for a bit of grub, have a good one chaps*


What you having to eat, zyzzloin? :whistling:

haha jokes, signing out of this one, don't wanna keep bumping it to the top anymore


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Wings said:


> erm why? lol. Just asking btw


Worm, can, open. Jesus. Run.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> What you having to eat, zyzzloin? :whistling:
> 
> haha jokes, signing out of this one, don't wanna keep bumping it to the top anymore


just a few sandwhich-zyzz


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair play....considering the nature of the members and wat we do...you mods are a patient lot. Im on a biker forum and there wouldve been a lot of bans dished out for some of the remarks Ive seen here. I have nowt against the zyzz lad but I do not like having other peoples passions forcefed to me...I think its pathetic and sad when people idolise and worship other people, its what breeds irrational extremism. Seriously...start giving the gym a miss for awhile and start working on developing your own personalities cos it appears like ye dont have one if yere leeching off the public success of a once popular character now dead. Very very poor show...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Fair play....considering the nature of the members and wat we do...you mods are a patient lot. Im on a biker forum and there wouldve been a lot of bans dished out for some of the remarks Ive seen here. I have nowt against the zyzz lad but I do not like having other peoples passions forcefed to me...I think its pathetic and sad when people idolise and worship other people, its what breeds irrational extremism. Seriously...start giving the gym a miss for awhile and start working on developing your own personalities cos it appears like ye dont have one if yere leeching off the public success of a once popular character now dead. Very very poor show...


i only wish l could have worded it so well myself.

Repped.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Points noted, and i agree that as mods you are more aware of how people may hate him or threads about him etc. But to me, just a regular bloke who comes on here most days, i dont see it. You have to see it from my perspective too, i dont see behind the scenes so it can look bad to us, when mods are so negative against a topic. It runs both ways if you see what i mean? I dont see your perspective, but you dont see mine.
> 
> Any way im stepping out of this one, my posts were not meant as a jab at any one, just for the record
> 
> Now im off to the pub with the lads for a bit of grub, have a good one chaps


Is all good mate and there's no loss of mutual respect from us mods to anyone for seeing it differently and from a different perspective... if it were the case that we as mods didn't listen and take views of non mods on board then we'd truly be failing in our roles here. Is also good to be forced to look at our own modding sometimes and to think about whether we are remaining impartial and fair and haven't slipped into using mod powers to gratify personal ego and over represent personal opinion.

My last comment is simply this - I have no issues at all with anyone liking/respecting/having a fascination with Zyzz at all... am sure he was as good a guy as the rest of us. All I'd ask is that people be aware of effect of hero worship threads about (even if posted in jest) on the forum as a whole and that many people do find them annoying... unless you have a question about him that you are desperate to know the answer to and genuinely can't find the info anywhere else in cyberspace then please think hard about whether you need to post it.... from a mods point of view we'll always try to allow for as much free chat and banter as possible and interfere in threads as little as we can get away with. If complaints come in though please recognise we are duty bound to act.


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

tbh honest I enjoyed watching a couple of his vids a while back, just like watching you've been framed I sat and laughed at him for being a complete tool, but that was what he aimed for I am lead to believe I was never truly impressed with his physique as I have a more bodybuilding taste as apposed to model esque, I mean no disrespect and wish his family and friends all the best, but he is no great loss to me.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> I figured you would have realised l had done it mate and saved pm'ing you.
> 
> You for one know l am as helpful as l possibly can be.


Thk u much again  I just wrote into my Journal if u'ld like having a look.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gymgym said:


> Thk u much again  I just wrote into my Journal if u'ld like having a look.


Just had a butchers ironically mate about your injury etc...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

:yawn:

:sleeping:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Zyzz wrote a bodybuilding bible I'll have u know


fukc all ... 65 pages of drivel.... my new ricesteamer has more pages and more info than the zyzz note book for pencilnecks ' :smartass:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This sh!t has gotten way out of hand this thread should be closed cause its just getting ridiculous, i bet the guys ripped to death now though just saying :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

29 pages of zyzz........

he's still a c*nt though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> 29 pages of zyzz........
> 
> A dead one at that some on here seem so obsessed with him cough cough erm fat cough cough... That i think the best way to get over the guy is to dig him up and bang he`s corps.
> 
> he's still a c*nt though


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

As someone that didn't really know who he was or understand what all the fuss was about I decided to watch some of his video's on YouTube and my conclusion is, that he's no different to 90% of the chavs that live round my way. Cocky and rude to people while his mate's film it. He did have a good physique though and it appears that his chavvy behaviour earn't him a lot of money so each to their own I suppose and it's a shame for anyone to die at that age. Have I changed my opinion on whether I dislike him or not, no.. I still couldn't give a rat's 4rse about the guy, I neither love him nor loath him. One thing I will say though is that these threads are actually quite entertaining. It's like and Apple versus window's laptop thread, or a car versus motorbike thread. Fanboys from both sides arguing. It's funny seeing supposedly grown men getting their knickers in a twist about it. Although I do agree with what one person said, about how it can be annoying to be called jealous just for the simple fact that you don't agree with someone else's view. It's as bad as Readyandwaiting calling you a sheep because you don't believe in conspiracies!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wings said:


> erm why? lol. Just asking btw


I'm not aesthetically on his level yet.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well to say no one likes this guy yet another thread going on for 30 pages... must be some ZYZZZ love in the air somewhere !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i voted no - its what he would of wanted


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

**** me is this shit still going on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thread closed.

Being randomely bumped and think we can all agree its ran its course.


----------

